# finally found a whole brisket- when should I start it?



## philip_g (Feb 21, 2009)

going to smoke a 15lb whole brisket for the first time, the local grocery store happened to have one out today.

I usually figure about 1.5 hours per lb for a flat cut @ 225 degrees, if the same holds true this one will take almost 24 hours to smoke which means I should start it around 3-5pm today I figure. You guys agree?


How should I go about running the MES overnight? Mine seems to run a long time if I load the hopper up with chips, should I just load a couple small chunks while I'm up and then load the thing up around midnight and let her go?


What do you guys use to mop with? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I hope this one comes out, my last flat cut was really dry. This is a lot of meat for one person


----------



## fishawn (Feb 21, 2009)

Apple juice mixed with EVOO is what I usually mop or spray with. I would suggest taking it to 165*, foiling it with some apple juice & EVOO in the foil pack & take it to whatever temp you want, depending on if you plan on slicing or pulling. I have never had a dry brisket doing this.

I run my MES overnight quite often when doing brisket or butt. I just try to make sure it gets adequate smoke in the first part of the smoke, load up the hopper & hit the rack. One I recently did I foiled @ 165* set the MES to 205*, slept 7 hours, woke up & it was perfectly cooked for pulling.  

Then into a small cooler, pack the dead air space with towels & it was still HOT 5 hours later when we had it for lunch.


----------



## philip_g (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't want to miss either window though, I've had briskets before rocket to 170*, I could start it now and cook it to 170 and foil, then back the heat down to 205 like you did and let it run overnight, maybe I'll try that.

If I start at midnight I don't think it'll be at 170 before I wake up, but I also don't think I'll be eating it tomorrow at all.
If I start it around 5pm I think I'll sleep right past foil time and be stuck with another dry brisket :(


----------



## mikey (Feb 21, 2009)

*Good morning, Phillip. Not sure if this works in the grand scheme of things, but why not cut the briskey in half?  Not sure about how many folks you're feeding, but maybe this might work for you.  Just a thought. *


----------



## philip_g (Feb 21, 2009)

I could, but I had planned to just smoke the whole thing and slice it, then vac seal it and freeze individual portions of it.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 21, 2009)

gotta love a all nite briskit smoke-you got good advice-have fun


----------



## philip_g (Feb 21, 2009)

I couldn't wait, I started it.
I'll run it to 165-170 and foil it really tight and run the smoker at 200 and let it go overnight. It's all folded up trying to stuff it in my little MES lol


----------



## fishawn (Feb 21, 2009)

Keep us posted & add some pictures.....& updates on how it is going


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 21, 2009)

If you smoke a brisket for 24 hours you will have shoe leather for supper. Don't go buy X hours per pound - it's done when it's done. If a fork pushes into it with just a little pressure it's done.

Cook it to 165 - 170 and mop it along the way if you didn't inject. When you foil it add 1/4 cup "Rick's sinful marinade":

1 can flat beer
3 tablespoons your favorite rub

Take it up to 195 - 200 or until it passes the fork test. I doubt this will take more than 14 hours.

Some things you can do to make it go faster:

Trim out the hard white fat between the point and the flat. This make the entire piece of meat more uniform  so it will cook evenly and faster as well.

Consider removing the point from the flat about 3 hours before the end of your smoke. Put the point closer to the heat. You'll get more bark.

If you are going to freeze keep your pieces as whole as possible. When you slice them you will loose moisture. I cute mine to chunks that will fit nicely in the bottom of my small crock pot. When I need some I take a frozen chunk and put it in the crock and cover with beer and water. Cook on low for a few hours and presto. BONUS: the smoky juice left over in the crock will make a KILLER chili.

Take some pics and note your times. I'd like to hear how it came out.

-rob


----------



## ronp (Feb 21, 2009)

What he says works great.
Good luck.


----------



## philip_g (Feb 21, 2009)

hit 165 in about 7 hours.
double foiled and in the oven at 225. I'm getting hungry.
Haven't seen a plateau yet so I have a LONG way to go.


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 22, 2009)

I have one myself but only use it for smoking fish or cold smokes. Anyway, my thought is that once you get the meat to 160 - 175 and foil it you are using an electric smoker as an oven so you might as well finish it off in an oven instead. You could always crisp up the bark later on it if you want.

thoughts??

-rob


----------



## philip_g (Feb 22, 2009)

I think that's what most people do. I do anyway.
Lot easier to watch the temp in the warm lit house than the dark patio, and it's had 7 or so hours of smoke so that should be way more than enough.


----------



## philip_g (Feb 22, 2009)

184.......


----------



## philip_g (Feb 22, 2009)

hit a little plateau around 185, back down to about 180 and I let it get back to 185 and pulled it.
I should have pulled it sooner, I'd like it a little less tender for slicing but it the skinny end is perfect for pulling.
Moist and melt in your mouth tender, but not enough smoke flavor. It spent 7 hours in the smoker with a LOT of mesquite smoke going so I'm not sure why.


----------



## mikey (Feb 22, 2009)

*That could be said for any smoker no matter what the source of heat is.*


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

that's electric smokers for ya...i have a mes and still would like some more smoke flavor on my briskets...still great just want alittle more thats all. still taste better then any bbq joint around me tho....


----------



## philip_g (Feb 22, 2009)

we had a GREAT BBQ joint and they went out of business. I could get a pound of perfect sliced brisket for about $14.


----------



## mikey (Feb 22, 2009)

*"that's electric smokers for ya.." meaning what?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If you want more smoke flavor, add more wood. *


----------



## philip_g (Feb 22, 2009)

I had smoke rolling out of this thing for 7 hours, I couldn't put more wood in if I tried.


----------



## mikey (Feb 22, 2009)

*That response was to GOT14U not you Phillip. Check it out.*


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

my .02 is there is no flavor like a wood smoker for the wood flavor...not saying i don't luv my mes..it just doesn't put as much smoke flavor as my horizontal...and my wood tray is full....


----------



## mikey (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thanks for clearing that up. I must have missed that in your original post. *


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

no prob...i luv your avatar by the way...and where in lynwood. i used to live right off 126th and long beach..if i remember right...crazy place and time in my life.


----------



## philip_g (Feb 22, 2009)

Doesn't matter.
Stating the fact that you can not always simply add more wood.


----------



## psychobrew (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm comming over to your house for lunch and dinner.  Where do you live?


----------

